# Laptop... Dead Battery?



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

My iBook is doing a couple of things and I'm not sure if the battery is dead or what. Originally, it just wouldn't turn on if it wasn't plugged in. Now, it won't recharge at all, the screen is dim, and when I unplug it, it turns off. 

I have recently removed the battery (to plug airport antenna in correctly--it wasn't in right when I got it used).


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

First, consult this page for info on resetting the PMU. Find the link that pertains to your particular computer therein.

If that fails, then, yes, you likely have a depleted battery. There could be _other_ (more serious) problems, mind you, but this is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I tried resetting the pmu, but when it restarted, no settings had changed. I am also unable to post from that iBook now, but I have no idea why. Maybe the AirPort is draining too much energy? 

I'm trying to build the battery back up, but it has been sleeping for about 5 days and has only gone up from 7 to 11% battery strength.


----------



## dcbell (Jul 11, 2006)

I went to the Genius Bar and they insisted that a new battery would only cost $1.25. Is this realistic? It should be $125, right?


----------

